# BlackBird Raum!!



## DirtyErik (May 15, 2010)

awesome traveler anarco-washboard folk punk!

Blackbird Raum on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 15, 2010)

yeah, they are fucking bad ass. i put them on my mp3 player about a month or 2 ago and i listen to them like 4 or 5 times a day.


----------



## simpletoremember (May 18, 2010)

there are actually several threads about this band. but the are amazing yes indeed witches is one of my favorite songs


----------



## Toss Pott (May 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah! <3


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 19, 2010)

Ok this isn't really my first pick as far as music goes, but I admitt that I really like *Honey in the hair* ..so much that I sat down and figured it out on guitar after I heard it the first time then proceeded to belt out the lyrics lol It's fun stuff.


----------

